# [SUGGESTION] Undo and Redo command



## X-blaXe (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi, as the title say I think it would be nice to have a Undo and Redo command when it comes to positioning settings and sources order


----------



## FlamingChickenWings (Aug 25, 2017)

I second this. It happens so often you accidentally drag the wrong source around and you have to reposition it.
I made this account just to second this.


----------



## dejam0rt (Aug 27, 2017)

*


FlamingChickenWings said:



			I second this. It happens so often you accidentally drag the wrong source around and you have to reposition it.
		
Click to expand...

*
*You can lock sources in last version.*


----------

